# ANKARA | ONS Incek Residences | 45 fl | 43 fl | 41 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*ONS Incek Residences*
*Ankara, Turkey*

http://www.onsincek.com/

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 45 fl, 43 fl & 41 fl


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Source


----------

